
Acadock, Docker container monitoring - yannski
https://github.com/Scalingo/acadock-monitoring
======
contingencies
Step 1: Spend time implementing a monitoring solution.

Step 2: Realise what you actually need is security and availability
monitoring, plus well tested automated resolution strategies for various
classes of events.

Step 3: Go back to step 1, and include broader requirements. Simultaneously
realise that your strategy for resolution (or indeed containerization) is not
universally applicable, so you actually need to build an abstract system that
enables the appropriate use of multiple architectures if you don't want the
problem again in future. Scope creep!

------
huslage
`docker stats` is built-in to docker since 1.5 and has an HTTP API.

~~~
_Soulou
Docker stats is not a solution since you can't configure it, it's a good
effort but is not sufficient. Docker stats over hundredths of containers
generates too much load, you can't configure anything. An external project is
welcomed to fulfill this lack.

------
je42
Any other solutions that do this stuff ?

~~~
pas
[https://5pi.de/2015/01/26/monitor-docker-containers-with-
pro...](https://5pi.de/2015/01/26/monitor-docker-containers-with-prometheus/)
very similar.

~~~
_Soulou
Actually, not so similar, acadock is much more a wrapper which transforms
cgroups and namespaces data to a more accessible HTTP API.

